# Photoshop!



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

Discuss.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Photoshop! (akoehler)*

I hate to say it, but even RSs can't save the Routan.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Photoshop! (NotoriousDUB)*

I beg to differ. I think it looks pretty good. maybe some black lm's against that white?


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Photoshop! (akoehler)*

I like that tile roof!
Az


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Photoshop! (akoehler)*

Forget the tuner mods. I like it better factory stock.








I'm kind of amazed. It's been out a few weeks now and yet nobody here has reported purchasing and taking delivery of a Routan yet. I received a brochure in the mail today on the Routan that I requested from Volkswagen's website and happened to get my first look at one last weekend when I had to take my Passat in for some service. 
Not 100% Volkswagen, but a pretty nice vehicle though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by papa_vw at 11:22 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Photoshop! (papa_vw)*

i bought on the SE with RSE fully loaded and its set to come into port at the end of October and i take delivery but the 2nd week of November.
i actually bought it before ANY were bought stateside through VWoA since i work for them.


----------



## 408vdub (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Photoshop! (akoehler)*

I like the rs's. I think they can work


----------



## Vwdubin8798 (Dec 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

White one looks better IMO...


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Photoshop! (akoehler)*


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

youd need some super RS' to pull off that ish


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Kavanagh)*

never really like vans but these are swwweeeeettttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (vr6dubnut12)*

I like em but I cant find springs anyplace..... not that my wife would let me but whatever.


----------



## pnwnoobee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop! (NotoriousDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotoriousDUB* »_I hate to say it, but even RSs can't save the Routan.









nothing can save the Routan but a black hole of death! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Routan is a disgrace to the Volkswagen name!









cheers


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Photoshop! (pnwnoobee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pnwnoobee* »_
nothing can save the Routan but a black hole of death! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Routan is a disgrace to the Volkswagen name!









cheers








 You're an idiot. Why bother bringing this back from the dead to add absolutely nothing to it. In the Routan Forum. Did you expect us to agree with you? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Motorwerks at 3:30 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## pnwnoobee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop! (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_ You're an idiot. Why bother bringing this back from the dead to add absolutely nothing to it. In the Routan Forum. Did you expect us to agree with you? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by Motorwerks at 3:30 PM 3-17-2009_

Bwahahaha what if I did I mean it. I mean really who would buy a Routan








This wasnt brought back from the dead! You posted in here on 12:06 PM 1-13-2009 so you sir are the idiot!









cheers







GREEN BEER!!











_Modified by pnwnoobee at 1:25 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: Photoshop! (pnwnoobee)*

Just keep the Routan stock. Lowering it is just a worse attempt to make a turd look cool, while lessening the functionality of the monstrosity. 
You can't say RSs make it look good. RSs make everything look good, it is a cop-out. Put RSs on a Chrysler Mini-van it will look the same. They just take your eye away from the ugly.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Photoshop! (pnwnoobee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pnwnoobee* »_
This wasnt brought back from the dead! You posted in here on 12:06 PM 1-13-2009 so you sir are the idiot!









cheers







GREEN BEER!!









 Ummm, it had been 2 months since anyone I posted??? BACK FROM THE DEAD. you suck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Go back to the MKIV forum.


----------



## pnwnoobee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Photoshop! (Motorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorwerks* »_ Ummm, it had been 2 months since anyone I posted??? BACK FROM THE DEAD. you suck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Go back to the MKIV forum.


----------

